# Weird crusty scab things on nipples



## MrsStutler

tonight I noticed I had some dark scab like things on the tip of the nipple, naturally I was inspecting them and found this stuff could easily be peeled off. It was kind of gooey underneath but crusty on top. The nipple underneath was a little sensitive after the stuff was gone, so I figured I should stop messing with it. I started leaking a bit of colostrum a few days ago. Is this stuff just dried colostrum? Anybody have this happen too?


----------



## marie1112

I'm not sure, but I have that too!


----------



## jeanniepresto

I hVe it too... I think it is milk it will wash off but it's kinda hard to get off ...


----------



## jeanniepresto

I hVe it too... I think it is milk it will wash off but it's kinda hard to get off ...


----------



## arpeters

I get that sometimes too. I'm pretty sure it's dry colostrum. :)


----------



## MrsGreen

Its sounds like thats what it is. I scrub my gently in the shower with a cloth to not only rough them up a bit but to make sure they dont clog too. I heard that roughing them up before your baby is born will help with the pain of bf. I hope so xx


----------



## LakensMommy11

I have that too! It's almost like little plugs or something? They look like scabs and are brownish but they're gooeyish when you pick at them. Gross...haha.


----------



## MissIntrigue

Yep dried colostrum! Totally normal! As for the washcloth to the nipple thing, when I had dd #1 (I had done that for months while pregnant to prepare) until I learned proper latching and a comfy position, I had painfully cracked and bleeding nipples. It only lasted a week or so, and once we found our niche, it was perfect. That being said, if you don't have the right latch, no amount of scrubbing is going to help. I totally say if you want to BF, stick to it, even when your toes are curling due to pain. It DOES get better after a few days. Also, instead of spending money on nipple ointments, after each feeding just express a little milk and leave it to air dry on the nipple. Worked great and was free!


----------



## queenlavera

Nice to see I'm not the only one and that it is normal.


----------



## tiggerz

It's nothing to worry about at all, it is just dried colostrum!!


----------



## charleosgirl

what if it is around your nipple, its dark brown and looks like dirt. Totally disgusting, makes me feel unclean :(

First post in 3rd tri and its about dirty nipples, lol


----------



## MaybBaby

mine is right on the nipple but teensie white flakey looking,and its only on one nipple,but the opposite one was the one that had a very very small amount come out,im assuming its small leakage thats drying up and i don't notice it,but ive not had any funny colouring to them,they're pure white...as if i was to have dry flakey skin :shrug: the things we put up with eh? :haha:


----------



## Baby Walrus

I have been thinking about this today! I have exactly the same. Spent 10 minutes after my shower using tweezers to pick it off!


----------

